# Maiden Voyagen on my Hobie



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

After getting my Hobie Outback yak rigged I was finally able to test it out. Being my first time out actually fishing in any pedal yak (and using any electronics on the yak) I decided to keep it low key and put in at 17th st on the north side of the 3 Mile bridge. 
Amazing what you can fit in and on a little car like my corolla.











Battery hooked up - check
Rods leashed - check
Life Vest, Rods, Tackle, paddle - check
Remember how to fish? - still not sure at this point










Ok - I'm in the water. pedals engaged, rudder down.










Time to see what all these buttons do - will it even come on? Bingo - have image will hunt.










Nothing's hitting the frozen cigs - better check out the bridge and get some bait. Wow - looking at bottom while in the yak is pretty convenient and I can get used to this hands free paddling thing. 










Man my legs are tired - but not as tired as my arms would have been. No kings but at least I caught a few trout and everything worked as planned.
I'll call it a success. Back to the launch - ready for the gulf I guess.










Saw Mr. Ard while packing up - he introduced me to some cool rigging options he had on his yak (mounted solar charger, gell cell batteries, and massive live well). Pretty cool stuff - thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty successful venture.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

looks sweet! good hunting


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

My chicken legs were used to it after a couple of trips out and I typically go at least 5 miles without ever getting tired. I can't say that about my old paddle kayak. 

I'm glad you finally got a kayak again so that we can get out there again and I can take notes on how to catch all of those 20lb+ kings!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

You should see me roll up in my mini cooper with the yak on the roof. It is surprising what you can fit in small packages.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Good stuff! Ran into you on the water as you were passing by. I was in the Tan Wilderness 110! LMK the next time you decide to go out me and my roommate will tag along. Same stuff for me, a few white trout and a couple of sharks.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Saw a girl towing an 18ft kayak behind a mountain bike in one of the kayaking magazines I have. Thought it might be a great idea, Don't know where you would stow the bike though. Would seem pretty weird to see a bike chained to a post, or tree at a launch ramp, or vacant shore somewhere.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

yea i wanna check 3mile bidge out is there any current there??


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats and now - let's go fish!

:yes:
Stressless


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job man! Welcome back! Taylor and I were out that AM as well and didn't get much. Couple sharks was about it.





illforwill said:


> yea i wanna check 3mile bidge out is there any current there??


Oh yeah!

Alex


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

illforwill said:


> yea i wanna check 3mile bidge out is there any current there??


Current was good - had an hour or so of slack tide but other than that good current


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



Foulhook said:


> You should see me roll up in my mini cooper with the yak on the roof. It is surprising what you can fit in small packages.


Are you a student/instructor at NAS?


----------

